# Fix "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA / PartMgr.sys" ?



## zksoh (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi, 
Anybody can give opinion on how to fix "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA / PartMgr.sys" ??
My Laptop with Window Vista Home Edition keep facing startup problem and always received the following window message:>
****************************************
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

If this is the first time you've seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode.

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x00000050 (0xF77B94AB,0x00000000,0x00000000)

*** PartMgr.sys - Address F77B94AB base at F77B7000, Datestamp 00000000 
*********************************************************

I am not able to solve this symptom by using the "Recovery CD" to re-format and Window not allow me to access the "safe mode" as well.:4-thatsba

Really have no idea what to do:sigh:

Any suggestionray:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please provide the information from this "pinned" topic: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## zksoh (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Usasma,

Thanks for your quick reply.

Here is my system information:>

· OS - Window Vista home premium (original)
· x86 (32-bit)
· the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) 
· Age of system (hardware) - 3 years
· Age of OS installation - 3years
· CPU - Intel core 2 duo processor t5600(1.83 GHz, 667MHz FSB, 2 MB L2 Cache)
· Video Card - Intel Graphics Media Accelator 950
· Power Supply - 90W AC Adaptor

Thanks.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The pinned topic contains instructions on how to gather files from the system and to upload them here. Please follow the steps immediately after "Power Supply - brand & wattage"


----------



## zksoh (Oct 4, 2007)

Dear Usasma,

Basically I really would like to follow the 5 steps after "Power Supply - brand & wattage" but every time I restart, window system no allow my to access the safe mode to do so.
Seems like "hang" after "Press F2 to enter Setup" and the next display direct display "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA / PartMgr.sys" error.

Can you guide me on how to "safe mode" access to my Window System and do the 5 steps for your information.

Please forgive me if i am not able to follow up.

Thanks.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sorry that I missed your statement that you couldn't get into Safe Mode. My apologies :0(

I suspect an issue with your hard drive because of the PartMgr.sys error.

I'd suggest starting with these 2 bootable hardware diagnostics:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)


----------



## zksoh (Oct 4, 2007)

Dear Usasma,

Sorry for late reply.

Here I list out the overall result:>

For HDD Diagnostics:

SeaTools Dos V2.20

Device 0 is seagate device st9120822as 5LZ1VA18 on intel ICH7
Max Native Address 234441647
Device is 48 bit Addressed- number of LBAS 234441647 (120.034 GB)
Long Test Error Result:
18094320
22594653
22706601
25850811
26528955
26545759
26545768
52785939
76045687

Total 9 Error 


For Memory Diagnostics:

Memtest86 V4.00

-Slot 0 : 512 MB DDR2 333MHz
-Slot 1 : 512 MB DDR2 333MHz

Repeat 4 times, all Passed with 0 Errors.

Please guide me on how to judge For HDD Diagnostics?
NG or OK ?

Thanks.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The hard drive has 9 errors. This indicates, to me, that you need a new hard drive.

You mentioned that you have the recovery disks, so that's what you'll use to restore the system to the new hard drive.

Do you know how to remove the hard drive and replace it with a new one?
If not, what's the make and model of the laptop?


----------



## zksoh (Oct 4, 2007)

Dear Usasma,

Appreaciate your guidance and advice.
Now I confident that the fault is due to Seagate HDD error.
My Laptop model is Acer Aspire 5580. Specification as below:>
-Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5600
(1.83 GHz, 667 MHz FSB, 2 MB L2 Cache)
-14.1" WXGA CrystalBrite LCD
-Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
-120GB HDD
- DVD Multi Double Layer
-1GB DDR2 
-802.11 a/b/g wireless LAN
-Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR

I have the User manual on how to remove and replce the HDD.
Just I would like your suggestion on my following doubt:>
-Do you have any HDD model which can recommend me to purchase?
-Is it possible to direct format/partition the new install HDD with "Recovery CD"? I never try i before.

Thanks.






Here my steps to ins


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Most Acer recovery disks won't let you partition the HDD when reinstalling the OS. They will partition and format the hard drive the way that it was when it left the factory.
I seem to recall that Acer will make a D: partition for data on most of it's models.

If that's not what you want, you can easily use a 3rd party partitioning tool once the system is setup.


----------



## zksoh (Oct 4, 2007)

Dear Usasma,

Sorry for late reply.

I have brought a new HDD Branded Western Digital (wd2500bevt) and already partition using 3rd party partitioning tool.

Now what is my next step to install OS?

Thanks.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Place the recovery CD/DVD in the drive
Reboot the computer
Press F12 to enter the boot menu - and boot from the CD/DVD drive
The just follow the directions


----------



## zksoh (Oct 4, 2007)

Dear Usasma,

Glad to have your guidance for all the time.
My situation finally back to normal.

Thanks again.


----------

